# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  niedoczynnośc tarczycy hashimoto

## sylwuniap20

witam.mam 25 lat, jestem kobietą ,opisuje moje wyniki badań 
1. TSH 3gen.:
-rok temu- 7,22
-7 miesiecy temu- 4,23
-4 miesiace temu-2,75
-2 miesiące temu 3,7
-terazniejsze -0,65
2. FT4 - 1,61
3. FT3 -3,3 
4. anty-TPO  -618,06
5. anty-TG - 11,78
6. BADANIE USG TARCZYCY :  w badaniu usg uwidocznił się dwuplatowy gruczoł tarczycowy, oba płaty niejednorodne echogenicznie, płat prawyo wym: 13,9x11,1x34,2mm, płat lewy: 12,6x13,8,35,5mm.
cieśń-2,7mm. 
bardzo proszę o interpretacje moich wyników i jaką mam szansę na ciąże i zdowe dziecko. bardzo proszę o odpowiedz i z góry dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama mam Hashimoto, w ciążę zaszłam przy pierwszej próbie. Urodziłam dziecko w 37 tygodniu.  Wszystko jest dobrze. Hormony brałam w ciazy, Nadal biorę. Staramy się o drugie maleństwo:-)

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

U ciebie nie trzeba brać hormonów ale znaleźć dlaczego organizm sam ich nie wytwarza.
To zwykle nie jest główna przyczyna ale w dużej mierze wystarczy odstawić pszenicę
Testy trzeba zrobić 
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick bo nie wracam do postów przeczytanych.
Pozdrawia Naturopata

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam bo mam pewność ze tam na pewno Pani uzyska pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ujjja

Moje zaufanie już dawno temu zdobył gabinet Noma Medica Volla w Krakowie (medicavolla.eu). Najpierw pomogli bratu, który się kleszcza nabawił i z tego wyszła borelioza, a teraz ja korzystam z ich metod w leczeniu nowotworu. Mają bezpieczne i oparte o światowe badania metody, naturalne i trafiające w sedno problemu.

----------

